# damn xbox 360



## Autotec (Aug 3, 2007)

My xbox has decided that it does not want to play games anymore, it will only play dvds and music cds. It was fine this morning when i used it, but this evening it just tells me i need to put the disc in a xbox 360 to work. DUH you are one.

I phoned xbox support who said that it would need to be repaired and i would need to pay £60 on a visa or mastercard. As i don't have either he basicly said tough and i would need to ring back when i have a credit card.

Has anybody had this problem with their xbox?


----------



## Autotec (Aug 3, 2007)

please help


----------



## adam87 (Dec 11, 2008)

just googled ur problem and looks like a common fault.

Only answer is to send it to microsoft or buy a new one!


----------



## oakesy (Feb 9, 2006)

I had this problem intermitiantly with mine, make sure the disc is nice and clean and check it with more than one game. Failing this, if it still fails to play them try and induce the ring of death for a free repair!! Usually overheating can cause this fault......:speechles


----------



## MickCTR (Mar 4, 2006)

oakesy said:


> I had this problem intermitiantly with mine, make sure the disc is nice and clean and check it with more than one game. Failing this, if it still fails to play them try and induce the ring of death for a free repair!! Usually overheating can cause this fault......:speechles


I've heard that before. Wrap it in a towel while its running. I don't know if it works or not but my mate assured me that it cured his problems. If you do get it fixed buy yourself an extra fan for the back of it!

Edit: misread the quoted post. Still agreed, the statement I made is regarded as a fix for the ring of death! Apparently it was caused by dodgy soldering, purposefully overheating melts the solders again and allows them to re-attach. Occasionally with great success. No guarantee though!


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

How old is it mate?


----------



## weemax (Sep 30, 2008)

Your lazer in your drive is buggered.

Best/easiest bet is to buy a new drive.


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

weemax said:


> Your lazer in your drive is buggered.
> 
> Best/easiest bet is to buy a new drive.


Surely not, if it still plays CDs and DVDs


----------



## weemax (Sep 30, 2008)

Surely so 

I take it you don't know anything about 360's either?


----------



## Autotec (Aug 3, 2007)

Brazo said:


> How old is it mate?


Apparantly it came out of warrenty last august.


----------



## oakesy (Feb 9, 2006)

They give a 3 year warranty on the ring of death. Over heat it and kill it!!


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

yeah over heat the bugger and sent it off. but DONT buy one of those fans you stick on the back. they can melt in place and cause even more overheat probs.


----------



## proper detailer (Jan 7, 2009)

iv had 3 x boxs that all went wrong i ended up calling them and arguing that i had a ps3 which was older than any of there machines and it wasd fine the repaired all of them and gave me 2 years free xbox live and new warrantys on all machines. result but i had to moan big time .... i went on saying that no product testing could have been done and that it was rushed to get out before the ps3 . 


they are a great console , but if you have the old mother boards and hard drive its only a matter of time before they go wrong ,something to do with certain parts over heating you can fix them yourself but its not worth it as its the hardware that needs replacing .


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

is it chipped


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Wrap it in a towel and hope you can overheat it to induce the RROD, otherwise you will be out of pocket.


----------



## Autotec (Aug 3, 2007)

After trying all the options that you all suggested. I wrang ms back and convinced them to replace it for free. It has now been picked up and is winging its way to germany. So hopefully it should be back in 2 weeks.


----------



## cragglemieSTer (Oct 5, 2008)

top news fella, keep us updated.


----------



## Autotec (Aug 3, 2007)

It has just been delivered and i have a nice new shiny xbox. So i will have to get onit later.


----------



## ccc (Jan 11, 2007)

Just read this thread. I had a few 360 's replaced now out of warranty. Was a bit surprised they didn't offer a replacement the first time around.

The longest out of warranty replacement was over a year. 

Good they finally did in the end mate. :thumb:


----------



## rapidseven (Apr 26, 2007)

I had 3 Xbox 360's with the horrible RROD.

Got fed up in the end, sold up and bought a PS3.

Best gaming move ive ever done, period


----------

